# Pregnant Cardinal Tetra?



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I am in the process of planting and water change. I took the majority of fish out of the tank first and noticed that one of the Cardinals is a) much larger than the other two and b) has a big lumpy tummy. 

Could this be a pregnant female?


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

It sounds like it might be a female and laden with eggs!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Hmmm... good excuse to get another tank! Has anyone raised Cardinal fry? All I really know is that the parents will most likely eat them if not removed.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

From what little I know with egg scatterers is to cover the bottom of the tank with marbles, this way it allows the eggs to fall through and hopefully not get eaten. So you may be right to get another tank and do that and place the lone female in there until she is not to fat anymore. See what happens.

Good Luck.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, if she's egg heavy, then a nice soft water tank with marbles is good. Keep it quite dark.

However, one caveat - you'll need some males in there too. Cardinals don't fertilize internally.

They're not too easy to breed though. But it would be great to try!


----------

